# vivonex and mucus?



## jman2008 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have been on the vivonex for about 5 days now and i am getting alot of this weird yellow anal mucus. Is this normal? It burned the first few days then the burning stopped and now it feels good when it gets out but there is just so much of it. Ive never seen this stuff before.


----------

